# coloratioon syntaxique dans xterm



## koda_xii (5 Mai 2005)

*COLORATION SYNTAXIQUE DANS LE TERMINAL*

bonjour à tous, voici mon premier post.

Je suis très heureux de mon mac il me permet de faire exactement ce que je fais sous linux et sous windows et cela, en même temps, mais que demande le peuple?
le peuple demande que quand il tape ls -la dans xterm il ai la coloration syntaxique et pourquoi pas la transparence.

Alors comment faire? compiler un autre terminal, parametrer le fichier de conf de xterm, telecharger et recompiler xterm? mais ou se trouve le fichier de conf de xterm (le peuple a essayé de chercher mais n'a pas trouvé)


----------



## kisco (6 Mai 2005)

salut!

tu peux essayer iTerm qui colore la syntaxe, en tout cas dans vi, sinon je ne sais pas, ne l'ayant pas essayé


----------



## koda_xii (8 Mai 2005)

euuuhhh

iTerm n'est pas installé en natif sur macOSX

euuuh je me dis que ça doit être un truc à modifier dans les conf de xterm

ou alors faudrais que je compile un terminal qui va bien.


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2005)

Pour la transparence, il te faudra sans doute iTerm (ou GLTerm ?) mais pour la couleur dans 'ls', il te suffit :
- d'adjoindre l'option -G à ls
- de choisir un mode xterm dans lequel la couleur est prise en compte : par exemple dtterm ou xterm-color
Pour cela, tu tapes dans le terminal :
export TERM=xterm-color
ou
export TERM=dtterm

Pour que ce soit permanent, tu peux ajouter la ligne dans ton fichier ~/.bash_profile


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2005)

Bon, je suis fatigué, moi :
pour la transparence, il se pourrait bien qu'il te suffise d'aller dans les paramètres de couleur.
Je parle au conditionnel car je suis sous Tiger et je n'ai pas Panther sous la main.

Donc chez moi (c'est en anglais) : pomme-i puis choisir 'color' dans le menu puis définir la transparence voulue ...


----------



## Felisse (11 Mai 2005)

Merci pour celà, ça m'a aussi aidé !

Maintenant, j'aimerais savoir quelle est la ligne à rajouter dans le .bash_profile pour que par défaut la commande ls soit en couleur ?

Merci !


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2005)

Le plus simple est de définir un alias dans ~/.bash_profile (ou ~/.bashrc) :
alias ls="ls -G"

Personnellement j'ai un certain nombre d'alias regroupés par thèmes dans mon .bash_profile
Donc en définissant l'alias ci-dessus avant tous les autres, tous ceux reprenant 'ls' le prendront en compte.
Pratiquement :
alias ls='ls -G'
alias d='ls'
alias l='ls -l'
alias la='ls -a'
alias rtl='ls -rtl'

Tout est en couleur, maintenant ...


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (11 Mai 2005)

TROP FORT ITERM, merci pour ce lien !!!!!!!

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## koda_xii (17 Mai 2005)

voilà ça marche impécable avec iterm et en plus j'ai la transparence, que demande le peuple, le peuple est heureux.
merci


----------

